

Mobile Safari bookmarklet to enable AirPlay video for web content - andrewgleave
http://andrewgleave.github.com/airplayerjs/

======
andrewgleave
Hi, author here :)

The bookmarklet seems to work best on content which uses the <video> element
rather than <embed>. I'm not clear why, as Apple's documentation says it
should work with embedded content (see
[http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#releasenotes/General...](http://developer.apple.com/library/ios/#releasenotes/General/WhatsNewIniPhoneOS/Articles/iOS4_3.html%23//apple_ref/doc/uid/TP40010567-SW2))
but it seems more fragile.

Hope you find it useful. Comments welcome!

~~~
sant0sk1
Very cool. I found that AirPlaying Vimeo video from an iPad works wonderfully,
while doing it from an iPhone (both on 4.3) only allows audio to AirPlay.

Any ideas why they would be different? Do you know if this bookmarklet works
for Vimeo on iPhone (haven't had a chance to try it yet, but will)?

~~~
andrewgleave
I've just tried it on the WiFi light painting video posted here last week
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270878>) and it worked fine. You need
to stop the video first, run the script, and then you're good to go.

